# Killer deal on complete kayak package



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

bought in June need to sell. Trident ultra 4.7 orange camo. Comes with icebox, new humminbird fishfinder, stainless steel homemade cart, and truck rack. See full ad at http://charlotte.craigslist.org/boa/5133620580.html


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

If you have any questions you can text or call at 7046269422


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

kayak is in belmont nc just west of charlotte


----------

